# Radio and Speakers, GPS In A Gheenoe?



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I can't speak for everyone else, but I have a fish finder / gps that I'm moving into my new gheenoe. As for speakers I have a portable speaker I use.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

I went through this when planning to rig my riverhawk, in the end I've decided that simplicity is key in a smaller boat, I've knocked my electronics down to a TM, GPS/FF, crank, and possibly nav lights, ut I may just go with battery powered lights. Gogata is thinking the same as me with a Bluetooth speaker.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I also suggest a quality bluetooth speaker. I use a JBL charge 3, which is waterproof, has great sound quality, and a ton of battery life.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Love my fugoo speaker. The battery on it lasts forever and the handle bar mount works well for aluminum piping.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

albrighty_then said:


> I went through this when planning to rig my riverhawk, in the end I've decided that simplicity is key in a smaller boat, I've knocked my electronics down to a TM, GPS/FF, crank, and possibly nav lights, ut I may just go with battery powered lights. Gogata is thinking the same as me with a Bluetooth speaker.


Yup best part about a portable speaker is you can take it off the boat if your camping in a river or something.


----------

